# For All My Indie Fans



## brandon. (Jul 2, 2011)

*Cold War Kids - Hang Me Up To Dry
*[video=youtube;LrrGKR8Xii4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrGKR8Xii4[/video]

*Ra Ra Riot - Boy*
[video=youtube;kKkxXaeAhzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKkxXaeAhzY[/video]

*Naked & Famous - Young Blood*
[video=youtube;_UZR9ncP6ZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UZR9ncP6ZY[/video]

_More to come tomorrow!_


----------



## Steve French (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't get how these bands are "indie". Every single one of them is signed to a major label. Indie isn't a type of music. It is a business practice.

Indie:
[video=youtube;InkVxDNkris]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InkVxDNkris[/video]

Also indie:
[video=youtube;d0TZZZcC9l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0TZZZcC9l4[/video]

Not indie:
[video=youtube;tvsoRDvKgi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvsoRDvKgi0[/video]


----------



## brandon. (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry it was a generalization of music, but the smiths are/were signed to warner bros so by your definition.... not indie.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indie_rock


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 2, 2011)

brandon. said:


> *Cold War Kids - Hang Me Up To Dry
> *[video=youtube;LrrGKR8Xii4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrGKR8Xii4[/video]
> 
> *Ra Ra Riot - Boy*
> ...




if by "indie" you mean totally gay then yea, more power to you...try some real music like : nas, mf doom, the grouch, quasimoto, common, vinnie paz, madlib, mf grimm....this is totally gay music if u ask me, i hate everything about the world post 2000, all these queer ass kids with girls clothes on hiding behind their bangs and black clothes because "no one understands them" you freakin queers, get up, get a job, and work!!!!!


----------



## brandon. (Jul 2, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> if by "indie" you mean totally gay then yea, more power to you...try some real music like : nas, mf doom, the grouch, quasimoto, common, vinnie paz, madlib, mf grimm....this is totally gay music if u ask me, i hate everything about the world post 2000, all these queer ass kids with girls clothes on hiding behind their bangs and black clothes because "no one understands them" you freakin queers, get up, get a job, and work!!!!!


That's fine, a lot of people aren't tolerant of other peoples music. So more power to you... I listen to a lot of music, and most of falls it WAY outside this type of music. In fact just yesterday a section of my work playlist went something like... Dave Matthews Band, Hatebreed, Lisa Loeb, Kings of Leon, 2pac, Cold War Kids, Atmosphere, Eyedea (RIP homie), Spogga, etc etc. You get the idea.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 3, 2011)

The Smiths were signed to Rough Trade Records, at least during the entire time the Smiths existed as a band. An independent label.


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets not fight over what indie is and just agree the smiths kick some KILLER ass. LOVE those guys. Anyways, heres my contribution.

[video=youtube;gqvBoFpgXQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqvBoFpgXQA[/video]
[video=youtube;ag9fAN3YfyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9fAN3YfyI[/video]
[video=youtube;OO-5rXQR5bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO-5rXQR5bI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## brandon. (Jul 6, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Lets not fight over what indie is and just agree the smiths kick some KILLER ass. LOVE those guys. Anyways, heres my contribution.
> 
> [video=youtube;gqvBoFpgXQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqvBoFpgXQA[/video]
> [video=youtube;ag9fAN3YfyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9fAN3YfyI[/video]
> [video=youtube;OO-5rXQR5bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO-5rXQR5bI&feature=related[/video]


Thanks for the addition!


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Any time, not the BEST three I couldve put out. If you like indie though you LIKE animal collective they ARE the best. 

But trust me there is more where that came from xd


----------



## brandon. (Jul 6, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Any time, not the BEST three I couldve put out. If you like indie though you LIKE animal collective they ARE the best.
> 
> But trust me there is more where that came from xd


Feel free to post up as much as you like. I always like picking up new music.


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Well then I got A LOT for you. I dont feel like constantly embedding ATM. I will later tonight, keep an eye on here. You share some too. We'll have a gigantor indie party 

there arent many people on RIU who like indie unfortunately


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 6, 2011)

I fucking hate when people use "indie" to describe a particular genre. Especially when someone is using this tag to describe a band that is signed to a major record label!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 6, 2011)

Love me some indie. I like to think indie represents the light mellow quirky feelings in life that do exist so why not have music to reflect these inherently human emotions. Plus, it reminds me of what i think elevator(music) rock and roll would sound like... lol

But yeah, these are the immediate bands that come to my mind when i think indie ..

[youtube]EaTgDgCSh-w[/youtube]
[youtube]O8oqGOIicsQ[/youtube]
[youtube]AotZlmVd40k[/youtube]
[youtube]rWK1jJiGKPM[/youtube]
[youtube]kmUKY0JEArA[/youtube]
[youtube]8AlGgLQBoto[/youtube]
[youtube]PWdw5cFLwIs[/youtube]

those last two are vid's from my band that i shamelessly threw in there.. indie? you decide lol sry hahha


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 6, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> I fucking hate when people use "indie" to describe a particular genre. Especially when someone is using this tag to describe a band that is signed to a major record label!


aw, poor babyy


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol lets just shuttup. Indie is whatever the hell you think indie is. Share your music. 

[video=youtube;Puph1hejMQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puph1hejMQE[/video]
[video=youtube;H52g8rZCdec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H52g8rZCdec[/video]
[video=youtube;ppEW1C8sQsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppEW1C8sQsI[/video]

I'll keep going in three video increments


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 7, 2011)

Right, genre bickering aside here is some stuff I've been digging lately that probably falls under that tag


[video=youtube;cC_FseOub7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC_FseOub7I[/video]


[video=youtube;1yfopY8Dwkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yfopY8Dwkg[/video]


[video=youtube;nqAVUG1CNYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAVUG1CNYs[/video]


I like that Grizzly Bear video highlhigh. I love their music videos, but have not seen that one yet. While You Wait For The Others is my favorite.


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 7, 2011)

> I like that Grizzly Bear video highlhigh. I love their music videos, but have not seen that one yet. While You Wait For The Others is my favorite.


You have good taste  Grizzly bear, animal collective, and deerhunter are what I've been listening to for the longest time  those three make my day almost everyday.

Grizzly bear has some awesome music videos! They really do! Is while you wait for the others the one with all the ghosts and the hand comes down and spites them? Heres some good 'video' songs animal collective does. They trip you out at the right times. In a good way. 

[video=youtube;MGQjyGT1-mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGQjyGT1-mc[/video]
[video=youtube;YTCg1Ovu64E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTCg1Ovu64E&feature=relmfu[/video]

And heres a silly one 

[video=youtube;Qy83S5RkF04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy83S5RkF04[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 7, 2011)

Grizzly bear though THAT video that I posted for ready able. Literally made me bawl my FUCKING eyes out for HOURS. In one certain trip


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;2wpc1lhFfMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wpc1lhFfMA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;8b0fDIPP-u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b0fDIPP-u4&feature=related[/video]

Have fun, indie is my main category. It never gets old and there is just so so much good shit out there


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the one I was thinking of. 

[video=youtube;mQ4jZeGUFzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ4jZeGUFzI[/video]


Yea AnCo was a staple for my trips last semester. I still listen to them a lot sober though too. Great band, so unique. Sung Tongs is my favorite album.

[video=youtube;d2Lvq9Jb90I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2Lvq9Jb90I[/video]

[video=youtube;c0WkNLgmfVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0WkNLgmfVQ[/video]

You got great taste too brother. If you like sadder stuff and who doesn't at times, check out The Antlers, Hospice if you don't already know it.

This one makes me cry without drugs

[video=youtube;bQwkbRVqqxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQwkbRVqqxU[/video]


----------



## brandon. (Jul 7, 2011)

god this takes me back!

[video=youtube;6uTrnbbizyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uTrnbbizyI[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 7, 2011)

> Yea AnCo was a staple for my trips last semester. I still listen to them a lot sober though too. Great band, so unique. Sung Tongs is my favorite album.


I LOVE antlers. they came here a month or so ago and I didn't get the chance to go  thanks for the compliment! Animal collective is a GREAT tripping band and about last year was when I was dabbing into them a lot too! Here lets share shit. Your taste seems very similar to mine. indie packed with emotion. Good shit  

[video=youtube;5JoUQ8ty3m0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JoUQ8ty3m0[/video]
[video=youtube;Ga0ohgZFVqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga0ohgZFVqc[/video]
[video=youtube;3ovcIMCrURA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ovcIMCrURA[/video]

I promise to listen to everything you post, if you promise the same  I think I have A LOT to offer and I think you do TO. Lets see some stuff thats special to you like these are to me.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 9, 2011)

DEAL! 

So Mew and Ramona Falls were both familiar names, but for whatever reason I didn't have them in my collection. I do now though 

I got tUnE yArDs latest LP a couple months ago when it was released and enjoyed it a lot. Thanks for posting the track you did, gonna have to pick up that album too. Here's one from Whokill that got a lot of plays on my ipod.

[video=youtube;YQ1LI-NTa2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ1LI-NTa2s[/video]


Minus the Bear played a show in my city last night. It was 21 and over though so I couldn't go 

[video=youtube;w87AgF6qgaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w87AgF6qgaI[/video]


Now, I'm sure your quite familiar with Modest Mouse, I know I am. I've had their discography since forever, but I just stumbled upon this unreleased track the other day and am loving it. 

[video=youtube;EMfJic8bMhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMfJic8bMhk[/video]


I think 3 tracks at a time is perfect, so we can actually listen to everything and are not overwhelmed!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;59cQWw9ctOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59cQWw9ctOA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;rzQujZJLXQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzQujZJLXQs[/video]
[video=youtube;2-veDZD7lqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-veDZD7lqA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;XYfJ6YR7YKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYfJ6YR7YKI[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn heir I love all those bands, I'm bringing this thread back because I have found a few new bands and I'm speeding to all hell so I have a weird need to talk and bring up old threads. that tune yards cd that lions is on is GREAT. That bizznus song was the first one I heard on some xm station though. Also love minus the bear and modest mouse! Here if you like guitar oriented music, here we go magic is perfect for you. I was never really into them but honestly get an album by them, whether you like the song I post or not, they have two albums and I have to say its the most beautiful thing EVER to listen to once it grows on you.. 
[video=youtube;-rqzFLPn9tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rqzFLPn9tM[/video]
[video=youtube;cpxZvQsQH8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpxZvQsQH8Y[/video]

Theyve become one of my all time favorite bands, actually listening to them right now lol also heres something, 
[video=youtube;oaiVgeX2hdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaiVgeX2hdQ[/video]

I'll post again in a sec I'm gonna give some of the above songs a listen too


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

OH OH before I forget!
[video=youtube;D2VA0GGejtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2VA0GGejtc&ob=av2e[/video]


----------

